# Huge command on portmaster



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

I was doing 
	
	



```
portmaster -a
```
. When it finished, the output it's saved in "/tmp/portmasterfail.txt"
I won't post the whole command because it's so huge that it has more than 8000 characters. So you should have an idea of how big it's.
Another thing, it's I don't know how to write the directory of an file. So I put it in quotes.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 1, 2018)

That's quite normal. Sometimes when you upgrade your ports something goes wrong during the build process. It could be anything: from the port refusing to install because it has a known vulnerability right down to more common errors. This is mainly why I always keep a log of the build process. So: `# portmaster -a |& tee build.log`, for example. Note: I'm assuming csh here.

Then if something does go wrong all you have to do is check build.log for any specific errors.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 1, 2018)

ShelLuser 
Where can I find that file? Once I get it, how can I understand what went wrong?


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 2, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> ShelLuser
> Where can I find that file? Once I get it, how can I understand what went wrong?


What file?  build.log? If you use the command I mentioned above it'll be created automatically, then you can simply check the output afterwards.

Using csh you'd use what I've shown above. On sh (or another bourne variant) you'd use something like: `# portmaster -a 2>&1 | tee build.log`.


----------



## ljboiler (Apr 2, 2018)

`script` it another handy tool for logging.  And, it captures _everything, _your inputs was well as the output of any commands that are run in the script session.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> What file?  build.log? If you use the command I mentioned above it'll be created automatically, then you can simply check the output afterwards.
> 
> Using csh you'd use what I've shown above. On sh (or another bourne variant) you'd use something like: `# portmaster -a 2>&1 | tee build.log`.


The output is: 
	
	



```
root@hostfbsd:~ # portmaster -a 2>&1 | tee build.log
Ambiguous output redirect.
```
Help XP


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Apr 2, 2018)

ljboiler said:


> `script` it another handy tool for logging.  And, it captures _everything, _your inputs was well as the output of any commands that are run in the script session.


Thank you. I'll try it.


----------

